# Why Do You Love Halloween..?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Honestly, because most other people don't or they think it's weird to be so into it. I like being "different," always have, always will.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I think it's everything I like all rolled into one. It's dark and spooky, childhood re-lived, ancient customs, chocolate, romance, coolest weather of the year, and spiritual in a mysterious sense.
I've always enjoyed Halloween as far back as I can remember, like it's a part of me.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I like it because its been a tradition for ages and also because4 my house can become somewhere different for a couple of weeks, also it keeps me busy throughout the year


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Honestly, because most other people don't or they think it's weird to be so into it. I like being "different," always have, always will.


I think that's a great answer. I'm not really into the blood & gore aspects, but I love cemeteries and "classic" items like black cats, skeletons, bats, etc. And it's fun!! 

I was so sad when my daughter went into junior high and I didn't have any school parties or parades to go watch


----------



## CoffinCircus (May 21, 2011)

For me, it was because when I was little I was so shy and scared. Halloween terrified me, but I loved dressing up and being able to act like someone else. Just the make-up, the costumes, the masks! It was love! I suppose that's why years later, I make costumes for me and my sister


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Naughty nurse costumes, Pirate wench costumes, Bad, Very Bad, Witch Costumes, The tough lady cop costumes...with the handcuffs...not the billy clubs. The Hot lil Devil costumes.....


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

As a kid growing up all over the world as an Army Brat, Halloween was really the only Holiday when we didn't have to get up at o'dark thirty to call the states or ship packages or some other muss and fuss. That made it my favorite holiday then.. I also have a distinct affection for things dark and macabre. Add that to being able to share it with my kids and friends and other family and *PRESTO* you have a really odd ball '80s after school special of why I love Halloween.


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

Everything about it. The time of year (autumn has always been my favorite), the smells, the change in weather. And I've always been a fan of everything spooky and creepy. And I also love the traditions behind it. The makeup, and costumes. Absolutely everything about it.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I love everything about it!!! The fall weather, the dressing up and being me for a day or too, the parties, everything!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

For me, it's a number of things.

First, autumn is my favorite season of the year. Apples, pumpkins, haystacks, and indian corn. Warm, mild days and crisp, cool nights, The myriad of colors when the trees turn, and the falling leaves and acorns. It's like relaxing and unwinding after toiling throught the hot, grueling summer.

Second, there's something about dressing up or putting on a mask. It's a chance to be someone or something you aren't, to go on an adventure, and test the boundaries of your own bravado. It's the one night of the year when you can join in with everyone else in the world to embark on a wondrous, exciting journey into the night; to become one with the ghosts and witches and ghouls that prowl the night for candy; and, for a few magical hours, cling to the hope and belief that that you may actually see a real ghost or goblin somewhere along your adventure.

And third, Halloween is a great outlet for my creativity. I've been building props of one form or another since I was a teenager, but from about the mid-80's til around 2002 I was too busy with life issues to do much around Halloween. In the last 10 years I've gotten back into it gradually, and for the last 3 years I've gotten in deep, so now I'm going full-tilt !


----------



## MicoMurci (Jun 19, 2012)

Great answers, guys. This is getting me pumped for Halloween 2012 already.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Very happy memories from childhood plus having a blast decorating with my kids & creating happy memories with them makes this the top holiday. And as others have said, fall is ~the best time of year


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am heavily into creepy things and enjoy dressing up every chance that I get, so, really, what's not to like?


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Halloween was always fun when I was a kid. My parents made our garage into a haunted house for our friends, they helped with the local haunted house and always dressed up with us. My dad would hide and scare kids trick or treating. So I guess I was just raised with the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

All of the above... and then more. I will attempt to not get too long-winded here, but..I hope as adults we realize that we can define or redefine Halloween for ourselves, which most of us prob. do anyway, already.
I have spent many year trying to figure out the Spooky stuff, I speak about it almost nightly to those who come to my haunted haunted house. This house does have quite a long and varied haunted history.
I do enjoy hearing other people's personal ghost stories and I have heard a great number of some very unusual ones over the last 25 years.
Of course we can't (unfortunately) believe every story told to us, but I do believe most people are usually sincere and are doing their best to tell it straight.(For all of the right reasons)
I take the strange stuff seriously because of the history here and my own and other's experiences in this house.
I also realized many years ago that many people will not be able to handle the facts told straight as facts without becoming very upset, which is why "attempted Humor" is added by me to give them something else to think about.
A few nights ago two locals returned to my house who have been here many times , I opened up a secret door , scared them , and laughed my butt off afterwards.
For some simple reason this sort of activity also is very fun for me....


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

As a kid ~
1. You can be anything you want to be for one night and nobody cares or thinks it's weird.
2. A chance to peek into your neighbours' houses and see how they decorate (I did this as a kid).
3. Candy.

As a haunter ~
1. Zombies and witches and headstones and all things spooky are awesome.
2. Becoming a cherished childhood memory for the kids in the neighbourhood who love and appreciate our decorations.
3. Possibly creating future haunters (I always hope!)


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it's pretty much everything about the whole Halloween season, not just October 31st... It was always my favorite holiday ever since I was a kid. I loved the dressing up and trick-or-treating as a kid, I always loved being able to wear costumes, loved the costume parties and haunted house my school had every year when I was in grade school also, loved carving pumpkins, going to pumpkin farms/festivals, etc... I always liked telling ghost stories, then I started reading horror novels when I was 10 or 11 and then after that I started liking spooky things, horror movies, and haunted houses-- and all of that went together perfectly with my love of Halloween... Then as a teenager I started decorating my house and throwing my own parties, and that went together well with my love for horror movies and books too-- so it all sort of fits together. I still throw parties, decorate, and go to as many haunted houses in October as I can. I also love to look at other decorated houses, go to Halloween-related festivals/events, and I love all the scary movies and TV specials they have in October.
I also love the autumn scents and colors and the feel of the changing seasons.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the anticipation, I love the dark and macabre. I really enjoy coming up with super awesome costumes based on history or pop culture and done really, really well. I love all of the compliments I always get on my Halloween parties, and I love seeing all of our AF friends let loose for one night. I love the fact that the whole holiday makes fun of our ultimate demise, and finds new ways to make it gruesome every year, but it's all in good fun. I love not taking life too seriously.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

For me....when I was a kid I loved Halloween for the obvious reasons...dressing up...getting candy. But it also represented the kick off of the rest of the Holiday season. From Halloween on...there was something to look forward to. Aside from that, I was always into the spooky and unknown. In elementary school I would take the same 4 books out of the library constantly. Dracula, Werewolves, Ghosts, and Frankenstien. No matter how many times I had read these books...just looking at the pictures and wondering if it was all possible was so much fun! Not to mention my love for horror films!! I was in front of the tv every Saturday afternoon watching whatever horror movie was being played...good or bad. 

Today...it's still such a magical time of year. It's a combination of the weather, the leaves changing, the smells, decorating and just a general feel in the air! I start getting ramped up for it in August when I start to notice the very small changes that begin to happen as the seasons start to shift. I'm lucky too in that my husband loves it as much as I do. Well...maybe not AS much....but enough that he can tolerate my obssession!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Always being a huge Horror fan, Halloween as been always my favorite Holiday. Also, the time of the year, it's so beautiful, I love Fall, very romantic time, I find. As for being an Haunter, the decors, making my house like a horror movie scene, simply love it. The more props, the better for me! (L). Anyone whos loves Halloween or horror, spend lots of time at my haunt, trying not to miss one single prop. The look on everyones face, going WOW, best feeling in the world. Last year, after people were in the maze, when they still had to go around the house and into the back yard, some people literely (not sure how to spell it) jump out of joy, knowing there was more to see. 
Every year, people are so happy that we are always expending and having new props and stuff. I know some people will be disappointed, if I do my haunt PRO this year at the museum, but I'll put a huge sign, telling them to go there this year (if I get to do it this year PRO). 

PS: The funny thing, since I am a big guy that is not scared of much, I barely dress up, only at the last second, and give out the candy, I will do jump scares, as standing or sitting beside my many lize size props, so, no one knows where I am until I move.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I too am a fan of autumn weather, the colors, the smell of the air at that time of year. Not to mention things like camping with fires, doughnuts with hot apple cider. Its not just Halloween; Thanksgiving and Christmas make the whole end of the year awesome. 

Growing up in the late 70s through mid 90s there where so many cartoons, specials, and shows that really set an amazing mood for the season. The nostalgia thread had a link to the McDonalds chicken nuggets ads that brought back so many memories from that era. As a kid we went to Disney many times and the Haunted Mansion was always a favorite as well as Pirates of the Caribbean. 

Being an artist I have always liked the macabre side of things. The dark and spooky aspect of Halloween was always appealing. The bad side of being an artist is everything has to have good design. Cheesy displays do nothing for me, everything has to had a certain design aesthetic; part of the reason I love Disney so much.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it was my everything, while growing up. I love everything about the Fall, the Halloween, the romance of it, the smell, the memories, the horror movies, the haunts, ghost the whole she-bang of it!


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

My appreciation for Halloween certainly partially stems from my absolute love for the supernatural. But I think a big part of it dates back to my dysfunctional family. There were not many family holiday get togethers where huge issues didn't erupt in my family, including numerous times of police being called. It kinda killed my enjoyment of those family oriented holidays like Xmas and Thanksgiving. Needless to say I do not have family get togethers for those kinds of holidays anymore now that I am old enough to avoid them. But Halloween is altogether something different. Instead of being a family oriented holiday to me it is more of a community event. Granted, Halloween can be a family thing, but unlike the other holidays it is not quite as much of a requirement. I often tell people that my reason for loving Halloween instead of Xmas is because Xmas is a time to bring everyone together while Halloween is a time to scare them all away. The latter is much more my style. 
When it comes to decorating Halloween haunting scores higher for me than Xmas decorating too. And once it again it falls in to the community thing. When you decorate for Xmas, the only way you can tell if people really appreciate it is when you notice a car driving slowly past your house. Whereas Halloween decor draws people to you in a more interactive fashion. There are numerous people who might enjoy my Xmas decor and I will never know, but come Halloween those who appreciate it almost always come by to comment and partake.
But I guess the simplest explanation is I just love it. The feelings and smells of fall, the spooky environment, the wonderful foods of the fall harvest, how can you not LOVE these things.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I love the crispness in the air that comes that time of year. I like the spookiness and mystery that comes with the night. I enjoy going to all of the haunted trails and spook houses. The decorations are so cool and my favorite part is some of my best childhood memories are from Halloween.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of the reasons stated above such as autumn weather, harvest time, cool spooky stuff.

One of my favorites though is the complete freedom of artist expression without society (sans evangelical nut jobs) casting a poor light upon you.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

There's plenty of reasons to love Halloween.
I have a great excuse to eat lots of sweets.
You can scare your friends.
Watch scary movies and scare yourself.
Be whatever you want to be for one day.
Playing dress up.
Beautiful fall colors.
Wonderful things to bake and make the house smell good.
Apple cider.
A great release for all my creative ideas to come out in craft and prop form.
Best of all, to throw a big party and celebrate with family and friends and just have fun.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> And third, Halloween is a great outlet for my creativity.


There's this too. I've always been artsycrafty & it's a great outlet for it.


----------



## autumn23 (May 9, 2012)

Nostalgia. I don't like the gore and stuff, instead I like the childishness of it all. It is truly the one time of year I can be a kid again. Plus I just love Fall.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i really dont know i love the props and i feel joy and i actually dont know i love it alot


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

and i think i love it because its before my birthday the next day is my birthday i just love it


----------



## TheDarkening (Aug 23, 2011)

Being creative and scaring the crap out of people


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't know that I could put a finger on just one thing. I've ALWAYS loved Halloween. Part of it is the dressing up - I always loved that. I've also been obsessed with ghosts and monsters since before I could really even remember. I like spooky - but not _too_ scary - things. It also makes me feel very, very nostalgic - Thanksgiving does, too, so I guess that's just the season itself.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I have social anxiety disorder which is sort of a phobia of people. I have struggled with it all of my life and it makes me terrified to leave my house, talk to people face to face, be in groups. I hide it well and most people who know me don't know that I struggle with it, but I live in fear everyday. It would be like a claustrophobic person who had to live in an elevator. 

I love Halloween, scary movies, ect. because that is the one time when everyone around me is also dealing with a little irrational fear and I feel less like a freak. Plus it is great to be able to put on a costume and to pretend to be someone else for awhile.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

A lot of what Trinity1 said hit the nail on the head for me. As kids, I'm sure we all loved dressing up and trick or treating. I discovered at a young age that I enjoyed giving people a good scare too. As Trinity mentioned, Halloween does kick off the holiday season, so there's lots to look forward to for the next few months. My birthday is a couple of weeks before Halloween, so I almost always had a Halloween themed bday party. Now as an adult, certain things like a smell or a particular decoration will bring childhood memories flooding back ~ and I so cherish that. Of course there are many contributing factors, such as my love of Autumn, the brisk air, bonfires, etc. But one thing has never changed from childhood to adulthood....that, feeling ya get around that time of year. It's damn near impossible to put into words. It's just...a feeling. I feel more alive in October than I do throughout the entire year. I swear, there's something special in the air in October ~ and only a select few in this world just "get it"  




Scatterbrains said:


> Naughty nurse costumes, Pirate wench costumes, Bad, Very Bad, Witch Costumes, The tough lady cop costumes...with the handcuffs...not the billy clubs. The Hot lil Devil costumes.....


I'd love to see you in said costumes


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

Good question, haha. I love Halloween because I love the spooky sense if it. The music, the decorations, the way the weather looks around Halloween. I've always been interested in the movies around it, how some people go all out for it and just how cool the haunts look. I've always wondered (when I was younger) if it was weird to have such an obsession with a holiday but as I've gotten older, I've realized that it's perfectly normal and I stay in the spirit 365, lol. I like to listen to sound effects and music, get ideas, check out the stores, it's fun and totally normal! I love everything about it.


----------



## MicoMurci (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm really enjoying reading through these responses!

Great stories, everyone. It's interesting to see everyone's perspective.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

For me it's the one holiday that isn't focused on having a family gathering so if you're single, don't have kids or they moved out and don't have family close you don't have to feel like you're missing out on something.

I love being able to be creative get dressed up and share my display with other people who I might not ever have a chance to talk to. It's a great time to get to know the neighbors.

Then there's the fact that it's the only holiday where I can scare the crap out of someones kid and they think I'm terrific. Any other time of the year, I'd probably be arrested.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

For me, it's about the community thing. I love to see the people come out and
support our efforts. How strong this little community is never ceases to amaze me.

Unlike any other holiday, for halloween we're out in mass.

Yes, I set at my desk and churn away at writing. But that's a solidary thing.
For halloween...it's the group, and the support.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I love Halloween because it is the perfect time of year. The weather is pleasant, I love the colors of the changing leaves, the cool, crisp breezes. Nothing is a more musical sound to my ears than crunchy leaves blowing in the wind. I love how the nights become shorter and the sunsets more colorful. It is like God painted the perfect backdrop for it, in my opinion. 
I have always loved dressing differently, and on Halloween I feel like less of a weirdo because everyone dresses up too. I have always believed in the strange and unusual, and on Halloween those things are not considered Taboo. 
I love everything about Halloween. It is the one night of the year that my soul feels complete.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree with everybody so far! All of the above, but particularly the tradition of it all! The connection I feel through the tradition to my past and my future. Also, I love kids so darn much. I love seeing them get all dressed up and come to my door with their adorable little faces. All in all, I just get a happy feeling from it all.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Honestly, because most other people don't or they think it's weird to be so into it. I like being "different," always have, always will.



I have to agree, with you RCIAG..and everyone else...I for one have always loved the colors of the changing leaves, the scent of spiced apple cider and pumpkin pie...plus I've always loved dressing up one (or 2) day(s) of the year and being somebody I'm not.

*Plus, being normal is severely over-rated *


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

A lot of you nailed it on the head...first and for most I get the same excited feeling that I had when I was a kid waiting for Hallowe'en , with the change of the weather , the smell of the leaves ,watching for the first Hallowe'en decorations to go up ...the smell of the candy in my kids TOT bags...the sound of it as you run your hand through it trying to find the right one....carving the pumpkins...I could go on and on.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not being singled out as a 'freak' plays a part in it, along with the enjoyment of the season and the activities.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Honestly, because most other people don't or they think it's weird to be so into it. I like being "different," always have, always will.


Couldn't put it any better! Personally, I've been analizing the crap out this question...Why...still don't have an answer. Its the music and sounds that set the mood for me. I was walking to my garage yesterday, headed to work, and could smell someone burning off in the distance. I also have nothing but mature trees all over my property so my driveway, yard, sidewalk etc are 98% covered in purple and orange leaves now. Put it all together and it Really does something to me! Its indescribable!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Because it's awesome!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I love Halloween for sort an opposite reason than what a few here have stated. I am, and have always been, very "mainstream"/"normal", whatever you want to call it. I was the Valedictorian/Homecoming Queen type in High School, and live on an all-American suburban street with my husband, dog, and baby on-the-way. Halloween gives me an opportunity to let my secret inner freak-demon show . I love how neighbors walk by when I'm working on projects (in May) and laugh and shake their heads and say "I still can't believe how in to this you are". I love shocking friends and family with an extra spooky costume for the Halloween party. I love the creative outlook it provides.

Of course, there are many other reasons why I love the holiday/entire Halloween season as well. My parents were always really supportive of Halloween and I have great childhood memories. Fall weather is just beautiful, and I look forward to everything else associated with the season like pumpkin spiced lattes and carmel apples. It's just a magical time of year!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I remember being a kid and making my own costumes for Halloween. My parents never had the money to buy costumes so we made our own. I remember a couple of years when I went as a clown wearing a burgundy coat that was too small for me, that I sewed patches on. My mom put lipstick on my nose so I had a red nose. Another year I went as a secretary in a skirt and blouse and make-up mom let me use. I put a pencil in my hair and had a pad of paper, that ended up in my candy bag when I got tired of holding it. I also remember it was the only time we got candy! I love Halloween to this day, only now I am passing out the candy and enjoying the children's costumes. My tombstones and cemetery take the place of creating my costume, and as an added bonus I get to do it all with my daughter! Halloween if pure fun.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

I echo everyone's responses. Definately the change of seasons, with Fall being my fav season. Takes me back to my childhood and the magic of it all. Halloween=magical. I don't do gore or super scary ( I enjoy the little ones coming to my door too), but I love the creepy, spooky, erie things Halloween brings!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Halloween is all about scary stuff and candy - what's not to love?


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Easy answer would be because I'm nuts. Too easy of an answer, I simply go coo-koo for this holiday. Like my family says around this time, I get that twinkle in my eye and they say "oh no he is starting to think again". It’s a fun time where I really get into the whole Halloween genre from creepy to corny. It’s similar to being a kid anticipating Christmas but, now I'm an old kid only anticipating Halloween. I enjoy bringing terror to some, laughs to others but, most of all making memories. I'm like a proud peacock when someone says “oh your haunt from last year was cool” or “When I was a kid and you scared the &#$% out of me”, or “You guys are better than the shows you have to pay to see”, and cringe when they say “I use to come here when I was small and now I bring my own kids/grandkids to see your place.” (This is where my age hits me). It’s that one time of my year I try to go all out to just to enjoy a couple of hours at the end of the month filled with screams and some occasional crying. Halloween brings out the best in me that I wish I had all year long, but I do it because unlike the real world work I enjoy all the stress and work I put in. For at least one month out of the year I can truly say I am genuinely happy. Although Halloween is a month full of intense planning, decorating, etc. it is all done out of love for this holiday. Even though the deadline is the 31st, weeks of built up anticipation, no second chances, get your game face on, but, as soon as it is gone, when the stories have been told, the laughs shared of the scared TOTs, the candy stomach aches have mellowed out and the eventual cleanup, packing and storing of the Halloween stuff, there is a tug at my heart, a long sigh, feeling a bit sad but, then the brain thinks, "this year rocked but, what are we doing next year?!"


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

When I was little every year my dad would make a haunted house under our carport. I loved going to school and everyone talking about the haunted house .... He stopped when we got older and out of school. I now live in the house I grew up in been here for 43 of my 46 years with my kids growing up here. So I started doing Halloween displays as they were growing up. I love that every year my mom up til 2010 (RIP) and my dad ( who still does) comes over on Halloween to help with handing out candy and scaring kids at the house they bought in 1965. I love the feeling I get from adults who say "I remember this house when I was a kid and I love how you continued it now that you own the house you grew up in" 

We don't get the color changes of the leaves here in southern CA most of the time it's pretty warm but my memories of my parents and that I continued the Haloween Spirit makes it all worth it..... Oh yeah and now that I am in this forum I love the "Secret Reaper" participation along with having all of you guys in this forum to come to for chat, ideas, and all year around Halloween conversations......


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

snigglez said:


> When I was little every year my dad would make a haunted house under our carport. I loved going to school and everyone talking about the haunted house .... He stopped when we got older and out of school. I now live in the house I grew up in been here for 43 of my 46 years with my kids growing up here. So I started doing Halloween displays as they were growing up. I love that every year my mom up til 2010 (RIP) and my dad ( who still does) comes over on Halloween to help with handing out candy and scaring kids at the house they bought in 1965. I love the feeling I get from adults who say "I remember this house when I was a kid and I love how you continued it now that you own the house you grew up in"
> 
> We don't get the color changes of the leaves here in southern CA most of the time it's pretty warm but my memories of my parents and that I continued the Haloween Spirit makes it all worth it..... Oh yeah and now that I am in this forum I love the "Secret Reaper" participation along with having all of you guys in this forum to come to for chat, ideas, and all year around Halloween conversations......


How cool is that! You now live in the house you grew up in...I wouldn't mind living in my childhood home, not sure if its in my pay grade :-/


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

What stands out to me as a kid in the 70s and 80s were the people that would dress up in scary costumes and 
sit on their porches handing out candy. A couple of them had little haunted houses.
I loved that they went the extra mile to make it fun for the kids.

Truthfully, as an adult, for years I thought that Halloween was a dying holiday.
In my old neighborhood we did not get many tots which is a reason that I thought that nobody was into it much anymore.

But then you know what happened? In 2000 we had a kid. 
We started taking him trick or treating in the same neighborhoods that I once trick or treated and I saw it was still going strong. 
Watching him in the school costume parades and making him costumes made me feel those old feelings again...like a big kid.

In 2004 we bought a home in a subdivision and when the first Halloween came around we were caught off guard bigtime.
There were hundreds of kids and we only had a few bags of candy (The most we ever had at the old house was 40 tots)
At that point I thought "oh man, next year I'm gonna be ready and I'm gonna scare these little kids". 
Next year came around and I sat out there dressed as Leatherface. 
The third year is when we started putting mazes in the garage and building props. 

It's only gotten bigger and better every year. 
My wife and I are like big kids now when it comes to Halloween. 
We go to a couple of Halloween costume parties every year now. 

So I guess we love it because we are just big kids!


----------



## scriblespray (Sep 6, 2013)

its chilly, you can dress up, its a great reason for adults to pretend


----------



## scriblespray (Sep 6, 2013)

that is what Halloween is all about....ho awesome, love this story


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Halloween gives me an opportunity to express my creativity. Some people ask why I work for months planning and shopping and setting up all for a few hours on October 31st. They don't understand the fun and stimulation in the process. Choosing a theme, researching an era, hunting down props and costumes, building the displays, playing different characters and losing yourself in pure fun!


----------



## shaandanny (Oct 4, 2013)

Fun Fun Fun. .


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

It's not that I just love Halloween, but I love the whole month of October. This is the month that it finally feels and looks like fall which is my favorite season. I love scary movies and they're always on tv this time of month along with Halloween commercials. The decorations, the long nights. Absolutely everything about the month is my favorite. My ideal perfect evening is to cuddle up on the couch with a hot cup of tea in my Frankenstein cup and watch scary movies. Plus it helps that my birthday is in October


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 7, 2010)

I love it so much because I have always felt like it was "my holiday". Being born on Halloween has always given me a special connection to the best day of the year, and the older I get, the more I appreciate that little stroke of luck that hit which allowed me to emerge, happily, on All Hallow's Eve.

As a kid, I always remember thinking that all these people had their houses decorated and were handing out candy because it was my birthday - I thought that was the absolute coolest thing! My parents always had really cool birthday parties for me, and even let me set up haunted houses for all my friends and family. I remember there was one year when they asked me what I wanted for my birthday, and my response was, "I want to build a haunted house for people to go through!!" They thought I had misunderstood the question because they couldn't believe that a 10 year old kid didn't want any toys or material things for his birthday, but instead, wanted to spend it setting up a haunted house and scaring the crap out of everyone. They let me set up a whole house walk through using the entire inside of their house. I came up with all the room and scare ideas and had a bunch of my friends as actors. It was freaking awesome!!

Nowadays, I really enjoy having all the people in my neighborhood stop by my house as we're setting up and on the night of to admire the passion my wife and I have for this special day. We have people come to our house on Halloween night talking about how they remember what we had set up years ago, and how we have the best house around. Many of them will come up to the door to get their candy, and then ask me if it's ok if they take a picture in front of the house - of course I say it is!! It's such a rewarding feeling to hear their appreciation. I love being dressed up outside and waiting for the kids to get their candy. 

I have to agree with what many others have already said as far as fall being the best time of the year. I love the change in the weather, the smells, the pumpkin pie, the scary movies and all the professional haunts that I get to go admire and draw ideas and inspiration from for my own home haunt. I also love that there's such a huge, close knit community of other like minded people out there when it comes to Halloween. You guys all have such great ideas, and I'm always amazed at what is possible with a little bit of outside-the-box-thinking. So many amazing props and ideas come out of this, and all the other Halloween and haunt forums.

I always wonder if I would love Halloween so much if it wasn't my birthday, and I was actually just talking with my wife about this a couple days ago. It's kinda funny that I'll never have anyway of knowing the answer to that question, but, in the end, I'm glad that I won't. I know that I love Halloween now, and that's all that matters!!


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

Ever since I was little I have loved dressing up in costume, whether it was Halloween or not. But Halloween it was actively encouraged, so I would (and still do) go all out with it. I love that people look forward to my costumes, asking what I am dressing up as well in advance.

Then there are the great childhood memories associated with it. Starting when I was about seven, my dad and I used to seriously decorate our house. I still fondly remember the two of us getting in trouble with Mom for a) ruining her kitchen gloves making a fresh grave and ground breaker to hide a pile of construction brick and b) terrifying my (then) baby brother with scary bloody scarecrows. Then there were the neighbors down the way who always did something big and new every year, that was inside and outside their house - it was a great time in the neighborhood.

Now I get excited as soon as it starts to turn to fall, and we've become those "neighbors" I loved as a kid - every year, we see people from our street we barely see otherwise, talk about Halloween, make people smile, and pose for pictures with little kids. It brings people together, and I love it.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

There is just something about Halloween that appeals to me. Maybe it's the weather or that unexplainable creepy feeling that seems to surrounds Halloween Night. It certainly does not hurt that the Orange and Black colors are also the colors of my beloved alma mater and that I'm a long time horror movie fan and there are a lot of horror films shown on TV in October. I love having the creative outlet of building Halloween props and it's nice to see a neighborhood actually come out of hiding for one night a year and my haunt seems to help make that happen a little bit more, at least I've been told how much people enjoy it every year.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

For one night a year, I get to do what I love doing without being referred to the police or having to face an angry mob of local townsfolk..


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's see, in no particular order:

Christmas - Too much stress trying to find the perfect gift for everyone without spending too much money I don't have.
Thanksgiving - Eat so much turkey and fixings you want to puke. Luckily all my relatives are at least 2500 miles away.
Valentines Day - Eat a nice meal with the wife. 
New years - Get drunk waiting until midnight. Not as much fun as it used to be.
Fourth of July - Barbeque in the 100+ degree heat and watch lame fireworks.
Labor day and all the other minor holidays - Why bother.
Birthdays - I stopped paying attention a while ago. Old is old, how old is only important to the young.

Halloween - Eat, drink and be scary. Can't beat scaring the crap out of people because it's expected. Plus I get to make all sorts of cool stuff.

Need I say more?


----------

